

[Need Beta-testers] Wordpress Powered Personal Website - mic_b_w
https://www.per.ws

======
atox
My remarks:

    
    
      - header image way too big (subjective)
      - features page doesn't seem to list prices
      - If you aren’t their [should be there] you won’t get what you deserve
      - "Few of who applies to a job have a personal website, it’s your chance to impress the employers, GET Noticed"
      - https://per.ws/about-us/ Start the sentence with an uppercase letter
      - https://imgur.com/KLdw2dp Header cut off on smaller screens
      - https://imgur.com/NSoxx2f Spelling of availability

~~~
mic_b_w
Am very very thankful to your remarks, and we will consider it all. we hope to
hear from you if you have any other comments. we will send you a 100%
discountto your mail.

------
mic_b_w
Get us your review and you will get a 100% discount the Plus level for a Year.

